# Best french fry/sweet potatoe cutter?



## coldcutter (Aug 22, 2011)

Hey Guys,

I'm looking for a top notch french fry/sweet potato cutter that will last through a lot of potatoes. I've seen a a few only(the ones with large handles, range from $60-$100) but people seem to complain of the quality of those. Is there a product that is high quality and will last?

Thanks!


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

You need the bench type


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Panini is correct, wall or bench type for any kind of heavy duty volume. The rest are housewife toys.


----------



## coldcutter (Aug 22, 2011)

Is there any particular brand I should look out for?


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Winco or Buffalo just make sure stainless steel replaceable face plate. Sells for $45.00 to 75.00. Most restaurant supply co's


----------

